# What's a Sprollie like??



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

One of my friends is going to look at a sprollie puppy at the weekend.
What are they like energy and temperament wise??

She is coming to see Smudge too they might get her but going to see the other pup too.

Anyone got any good advice about Springer Collies I can pass on to her?

x


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Just what you'd imagine I think, absolutely loopy, very time consuming and clever but very demanding... Collie X Springer, blimey they'd be on the go all day!!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

That's what I thought. I imagined the energy of a collie, and added the loopiness of a springer. 
Don't think i could keep up with one! She works part time from home though so lots of time.

One thing concerns me though... The advert she saw says the puppy would make a great working dog, or a pet.. But if it's gonna be a great worker, does that not mean it is likely to have more energy?
The dad is a working springer and mum a working collie. One of the litter has gone off to be a working dog.

x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

100% barmy  My friend owns one Milly, she's barking mad and loves to rebound off walls :scared:


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

SPRINGERS ARE NOT LOOPY :sneaky2: though shed probably have quite a job on her hands as it would be a very active dog


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

james1 said:


> SPRINGERS ARE NOT LOOPY :sneaky2: though shed probably have quite a job on her hands as it would be a very active dog


I'm sorry but I disagree, springers are loopy and I should know I own one


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Then im sorry as your not in control of it.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

poisongirl said:


> One of my friends is going to look at a sprollie puppy at the weekend.
> What are they like energy and temperament wise??
> 
> She is coming to see Smudge too they might get her but going to see the other pup too.
> ...


It will be hard work but worth it, tell her to research both breeds, ive friends with collies and i have a 2 springers she has to remember they are both working dogs so will want and need lots of phisical exercise and mental exercise too, because they are working dogs they are very trainable dogs but need a lot of time and patience, but the rewards of having dogs of these breeds are well worth it:thumbsup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I'm sorry but I disagree, springers are loopy and I should know I own one


Loopy in the nicest sense, ive a 7mth springer and she is from working stock and she is unbelievably calm, yes when she is out she races around as if she has never been let out before but comes home and settles for the evening and as soon as we say bed time she walks into her bed and never hear anything from her till the next morning. They are a wonderfull breed


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

My parents old dog was a springer collie cross. More energy than a nuclear reactor. Took her over 10 years to calm down and even at 13 she could still go for 4/5 hours exercise then ask "is that all?"


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

My Beam is 11 and still goes like the clappers, I do know a collie thats 17 and is only just slowing down  - phenomenal amount of energy to them both. Springers all the way for me though


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

A sprollie is a cross breed, and may or may not contain one or more traits from either of the parent breeds. I've got a 'Labrollie', she's of unknown age, and was handed in by people claiming she was a stray, although the place where she was handed in knew they were her owners. She's a foster for life, and would have been put to sleep otherwise because of her age.

There are plenty of sprollies, labringers, labrollies, alsadors, staffadors, sprockadors, etc, etc, or whatever mix you want down at rescue centres. I don't get cross breeds just for the heck of it, its taken years for some breeds to be separated, why on earth people would want to cross two perfectly good pedigrees for no good reason is beyond me? Health testing goes out the window for a start, something that is starting to build up as a real benefit for breeding. Personally, I'd rather rescue a dog than buy what is effectively a mongrel, I do know of people that have cross bred for competition dogs, but it is rare and not something I would do either. 

Its a bit of a fallacy about working dogs, they are bred for ability and drive, but they are also bred to be incredibly steady, its always the handler that needs more training.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Sypher said:


> My parents old dog was a springer collie cross. More energy than a nuclear reactor. Took her over 10 years to calm down and even at 13 she could still go for 4/5 hours exercise then ask "is that all?"


And thats what you want a dog that enjoys life into old age, you never walk a springer and wonder if they are enjoying themselves one look at them tells you they are. I would imagine you can say that about collies too.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> A sprollie is a cross breed, and may or may not contain one or more traits from either of the parent breeds. I've got a 'Labrollie', she's of unknown age, and was handed in by people claiming she was a stray, although the place where she was handed in knew they were her owners. She's a foster for life, and would have been put to sleep otherwise because of her age.
> 
> There are plenty of sprollies, labringers, labrollies, alsadors, staffadors, sprockadors, etc, etc, or whatever mix you want down at rescue centres. I don't get cross breeds just for the heck of it, its taken years for some breeds to be separated, why on earth people would want to cross two perfectly good pedigrees for no good reason is beyond me? Health testing goes out the window for a start, something that is starting to build up as a real benefit for breeding. Personally, I'd rather rescue a dog than buy what is effectively a mongrel, I do know of people that have cross bred for competition dogs, but it is rare and not something I would do either.
> 
> Its a bit of a fallacy about working dogs, they are bred for ability and drive, but they are also bred to be incredibly steady, its always the handler that needs more training.


Excellent post sleeping lion


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

I had a Springer x Collie back in the early 80's, she was a lovely dog. She wasn't bouncing off the walls all day long, but then I did spend nearly every waking minute with her as I had her when I was 15!! She was really easy to train and I took her every where I went, she was soooo well behaved.


----------



## JimJamz (Mar 15, 2008)

My mum rescued a 5 yr old sprollie last summer & he's a great dog. Highly intelligent, easy going & really friendly. And yes he is a loony


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

They are gorgeous looking dogs...

Can someone please answer my curiosity..

What was the purpose of crossing a border with a springer?

thanks


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a sprocker which I think is a perfect mix... Never met a sprolly.... with enough exercise they would be lovely!! like most dogs!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

james1 said:


> Then im sorry as your not in control of it.


I'm in more control than you think seeing as my dog competes in obedience and has won shows, plus knows over 40+ commands and tricks, that still doesn't mean he's not loopy 

Just 'cause a dog is loopy doesn't mean you don't have control of them, by the sounds of thing your spaniel is old mines old 3 almost 4 so fairly young.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Unfortunately, call me sceptical, but a lot of people who produce these fashionable cross breeds are in it for no other reason than money. 

I've heard of two instances of cross breeding to a purpose, one was competition working trials dogs, and the other was to produce assistance dogs. I can't think of any other good reason tbh.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep, absolutely LOOPY but loveable and very friendly. My friends springer x cocker is called Jemma, she's bonkers but very pretty and sweet. She does bark an awful lot though.


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Unfortunately, call me sceptical, but a lot of people who produce these fashionable cross breeds are in it for no other reason than money.
> 
> I've heard of two instances of cross breeding to a purpose, one was competition working trials dogs, and the other was to produce assistance dogs. I can't think of any other good reason tbh.


My parents paid loads for theirs.... 1 bottle of wine.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, any pup is gorgeous, and may well make the best dog in the world, whatever breed or mix of, but there are people out there who will charge a fortune for what is effectively a mongrel. Its a well known cheat by puppy farmers breeding out of a bitch at every season to KC register one litter, at the next season put her to a different breed to produce a fashionable cross, and then charge double the price.

I just think there are enough cross breeds in rescue to fulfill any needs, why would you want to breed more?


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I just think there are enough cross breeds in rescue to fulfill any needs, why would you want to breed more?


The same could be said about pedigree dogs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Out of interest, Poison Girl, how much are your friends paying for their pup? I doubt its considered a "designer breed" in fact I'd guess the pup is going for about £100


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

If your parents paid one bottle of wine, I'm assuming it was from an accidental mating, or similar? Unless it was a 1947 Chateau Lafite?

Breeding is a risky 'affair' at the best of times, something I've not done yet, but have spent a lot of time researching, and hope to do responsibly, with a view to keeping a pup on to train and work, possibly compete with. Random matings are, at best, unfortunate, and at worst they're certainly not for the benefit of the dog(s) involved.

That is of course my view, and I'm not saying I'm right, just what I believe.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

There are already loads of threads about crossbreeds. If you want to know what people think I suggest you read them rather than stirring the pot again.  Just my opinion


----------



## nicola1980 (Oct 5, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I just think there are enough cross breeds in rescue to fulfill any needs, why would you want to breed more?


100% agree with you on that one.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Staying out of this one!!!!:crying:


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> I'm in more control than you think seeing as my dog competes in obedience and has won shows, plus knows over 40+ commands and tricks, that still doesn't mean he's not loopy
> 
> Just 'cause a dog is loopy doesn't mean you don't have control of them, by the sounds of thing your spaniel is old mines old 3 almost 4 so fairly young.


I think your arguing for arguing sake - if your dog competes in obedience and knows over 40+ tricks by the age of 4, how can it be loopy?? It probably doesnt have a life or personality apart from trying to entertain you + there is not a chance if what you say is true that its loopyness can be from its breeding genes! - you must have tought it to be.... loopy 
I think its more of an opinion of how you see you dog, probably as a child, rather than realising that they are one of the most easily trained and versatile dogs on the plannet.:mad5:

To me a loopy dog is incontrolable, has huge disorders that the flailing arms of the quickly balding owner cant stop and is the one that terrorises every other dog it comes into contact with - with a certain excuse of "cuteness" or "hes never done that before". Predictability is what im pointing to which you get more from in springers than most others. The age of my dog has nothing to do with what you think of him - he isnt loopy and never has been


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Yep, absolutely LOOPY but loveable and very friendly. My friends springer x cocker is called Jemma, she's bonkers but very pretty and sweet. She does bark an awful lot though.


What is it with this loopy thing? Is it me or is personality getting mixed up with a dog that is built to perform?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

I grew up with Springers and have always referred to them as loopy but with much fondness. I think it refers to their enthusiasm and exhuberence for life which is what i love about them. I don't think their intelligence and ability to train is under question, anyone who questioned the intelligence of a Springer is Loopy themselves in my opinion.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Having a springer and a cocker (well half springer) who yes have a lot of energy but are highly intellignt.. I would describe them as loopy but in a totally affectionate way...... they can also be calm (when they have enough exercise and are trained not to be mad!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> A sprollie is a cross breed, and may or may not contain one or more traits from either of the parent breeds. I've got a 'Labrollie', she's of unknown age, and was handed in by people claiming she was a stray, although the place where she was handed in knew they were her owners. She's a foster for life, and would have been put to sleep otherwise because of her age.
> 
> There are plenty of sprollies, labringers, labrollies, alsadors, staffadors, sprockadors, etc, etc, or whatever mix you want down at rescue centres. I don't get cross breeds just for the heck of it, its taken years for some breeds to be separated, why on earth people would want to cross two perfectly good pedigrees for no good reason is beyond me? Health testing goes out the window for a start, something that is starting to build up as a real benefit for breeding. Personally, I'd rather rescue a dog than buy what is effectively a mongrel, I do know of people that have cross bred for competition dogs, but it is rare and not something I would do either.
> 
> Its a bit of a fallacy about working dogs, they are bred for ability and drive, but they are also bred to be incredibly steady, its always the handler that needs more training.


Lovely Post


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I understand the 'friendly' nature of the responses though find it gives prople the sense that they are very high mantenance dogs when in fact they are dosile, willing, eager and very trusting. Though becasue of their looks people think they are a toy rather than making them engage.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

james1 said:


> I understand the 'friendly' nature of the responses though find it gives prople the sense that they are very high mantenance dogs when in fact they are dosile, willing, eager and very trusting. Though becasue of their looks people think they are a toy rather than making them engage.


You must admit though they have an inbuilt "need" to work and be worked whether it's agility,fly ball or working in the field which if you are a couch potato would make them high maintenence.

Lots of springers end up being re homed because people buy them as family pets and don't know how to channel their energy and drive.

Lots of breeds have "traits" but it doesn't mean they are all like that.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I think you're right, a lot of people don't understand how to channel energy when it comes to a dog.

For me, ten mins training followed by general mad run around is fine, a dog doesn't need the legs walking off it to tire it out, mental stimulation works much, much better. And dogs differ, some dogs take to training, others don't suit a particuclar task, not because of their breed, but their individual character - that's what separates the winners from the runners up I suppose. Going by some of the traits of the two breeds, a sprollie, I imagine, would make a fabulous agility, flyball, or even working trials dog, but the individual dog you end up with might just want to lie on a rug in front of a fire. 

Sorry, way off topic but I do find it interesting!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

rainy said:


> You must admit though they have an inbuilt "need" to work and be worked whether it's agility,fly ball or working in the field which if you are a couch potato would make them high maintenence.
> 
> Lots of springers end up being re homed because people buy them as family pets and don't know how to channel their energy and drive.
> 
> Lots of breeds have "traits" but it doesn't mean they are all like that.


Doesnt make them loopy for it though

Mad as hatters if you dont entertain them but not loopy


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

james1 said:


> Doesnt make them loopy for it though
> 
> Mad as hatters if you dont entertain them but not loopy


Now that is really splitting hairs "you say tomato etc etc......."


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

james1 said:


> I think your arguing for arguing sake - if your dog competes in obedience and knows over 40+ tricks by the age of 4, how can it be loopy?? It probably doesnt have a life or personality apart from trying to entertain you + there is not a chance if what you say is true that its loopyness can be from its breeding genes! - you must have tought it to be.... loopy
> I think its more of an opinion of how you see you dog, probably as a child, rather than realising that they are one of the most easily trained and versatile dogs on the plannet.:mad5:


My dog is obedient but the is also loopy and has lots of personality, here's the loopy dog in action doing loopy stuff.

YouTube - Muddy Dogs






Loopy for me means happy, allover the place, stupid acting and just generally silly.

YouTube - Park Tricks

My dog is happy and showing his personality he's not a robot, just 'cause I have an obedient (though in these videos we was messing about so no real obedience was show) dog dosen't mean he's not loopy 

edit; 
I searched loopy up and got this

Loop⋅y /ˈlupi/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [loo-pee] Show IPA -adjective loop⋅i⋅er, loop⋅i⋅est.
1. full of loops.
2. Slang.
a. eccentric; crazy; dotty. <- That's a springer
b. befuddled or confused, esp. due to intoxication.
3. Scot. crafty; sly.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

He looks a very cool dog but I bet he gets upset when you leave him


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

james1 said:


> He looks a very cool dog but I bet he gets upset when you leave him


Very much so, though he's not so bad now he has a friend. He does well when we do a 2 minute leave in shows but at home i only leave the house and he's at the window watching me go, bless him I always feel sad leaving him behind.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Cos your making to much of a fuss over him, doesnt look loopy to me


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Well I don't care what you think to be honest, my dogs loopy and I love him all same.

He's passed his KCGC so he can be left but at the end of the day he loves chasing a ball and cuddling up with me and that in the end is all that matters.

Loppy means-eccentric; crazy; dotty. 

Sure he's calmer than some springers but he's still pretty eccentric and still pretty crazy and i'm happy all the same.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Can't believe there is a ridiculous disagreement about the definition of "loopy" on this thead.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

rainy said:


> Can't believe there is a ridiculous disagreement about the definition of "loopy" on this thead.


In this day and age what'd you expect but i'm not answering anymore, i'm happy that I know my dog is happy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

rainy said:


> Can't believe there is a ridiculous disagreement about the definition of "loopy" on this thead.


lmao I was just thinking the same thing


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

louise5031 said:


> lmao I was just thinking the same thing


Feel sorry for Poisongirl, post well and truly HIJACKED.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Breeding is a risky 'affair' at the best of times, something I've not done yet, but have spent a lot of time researching, and hope to do responsibly, with a view to keeping a pup on to train and work, possibly compete with. Random matings are, at best, unfortunate, and at worst they're certainly not for the benefit of the dog(s) involved.
> 
> That is of course my view, and I'm not saying I'm right, just what I believe.


Good post Sleeping Lion
Welcome to the forum by the way!
DT


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Good post Rainy - I am ashamed!!!!

Shut up the lot of you - if you want to argue about the definition of LOOPY - start another thread
Sorry poisongirl
DT


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Good post Rainy - I am ashamed!!!!
> 
> Shut up the lot of you - if you want to argue about the definition of LOOPY - start another thread
> Sorry poisongirl
> DT


Thanks DT.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

If we can all agree that Springers arent loopy I feel happyness will be restored and we'll have a better thread (+ a better opoinion of what a sprollie might end up being) :001_tt2:

Confused but somehow a wonderful discussion. Now the collie owners. :idea::idea:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

james1 said:


> If we can all agree that Springers arent loopy I feel happyness will be restored and we'll have a better thread (+ a better opoinion of what a sprollie might end up being) :001_tt2:
> 
> Confused but somehow a wonderful discussion. Now the collie owners. :idea::idea:


What you think this will be a better thread if we all agree with you  Ha Ha not much of a "discussion" or are we working on a different definition of the word "discuss". Springers ARE loopy - fact, end of, my opinion ut:ut:ut:


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I was going to say "well said"!!!! But. Ill have to correct you on a minor point .... springers arent loopy AS WE ALL HAVE NOW LEARNED! :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

james1 said:


> I was going to say "well said"!!!! But. Ill have to correct you on a minor point .... springers arent loopy AS WE ALL HAVE NOW LEARNED! :w00t:


Night


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

This debate is Bl**dy stupid! I've pretty much keep quite - but now will put my spoke in (sorry poisongirl)

For anyone to label any particular breed of dog 'loopy' imo is a pretty rash statement to make!
Yes I have met - what you term' loopy one's as I have also met calm ones, the same could be said for many other breeds also including, weimys, pointers,setters, labs - to name just a few.
You will note that the majority of breeds I have mentioned above come from the HPR groups, These dogs do generally require more excercise then the usual 'couch potato' that many prefer, But surely when taking on one of these breeds people know this!! 

If a dogs genuinelly 'loopy' you need to look in other directions, food, bordome, lack of stimulation etc etc.
Thats me done!
DT


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

The calming voice of DT. I was chilled 2 days ago lmao :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

james1 said:


> If we can all agree that Springers arent loopy I feel happyness will be restored and we'll have a better thread (+ a better opoinion of what a sprollie might end up being) :001_tt2:
> 
> Confused but somehow a wonderful discussion. Now the collie owners. :idea::idea:


You dont give up do you, it must be us springer owners


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

You lot are gining me a edache!!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

yep will be loopy for sure!! :yesnod:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

james1 said:


> What is it with this loopy thing? Is it me or is personality getting mixed up with a dog that is built to perform?


To me loopy is fun! I mean a dog with ltos of energy, always happy, and willing to please. I don't mean loopy as 'mental' or anything similar. You seem very offended by this :mad2: It's a term I affectionaly use to describe springers (I may not own one myself, but spent months and months lilving with one), and springer crosses.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

For what it's worth most of the posters on this thread are 'loopy'
DT


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

loopy definition - Dictionaries - MSN Encarta


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

james1 said:


> Doesnt make them loopy for it though
> 
> Mad as hatters if you dont entertain them but not loopy


We're not loopy, just slightly mad and misrepresented :skep::skep::mad2::mad2: lol


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

:thumbupI am a total loon!!! thank heavens for that... If I were anything else I would worry!!!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oops, soory- forgot to add back that my friend went to look at the other pup, didn't like the look of the place of how the older dogs were treated. Not mis treated but not as loved as my lot she says!
Both parents were working dogs and she say them both. Both seemed high energy.

Anyway- she went home with Smudge and she has settled in really well 

x


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

poisongirl said:


> Oops, soory- forgot to add back that my friend went to look at the other pup, didn't like the look of the place of how the older dogs were treated. Not mis treated but not as loved as my lot she says!
> Both parents were working dogs and she say them both. Both seemed high energy.
> 
> Anyway- she went home with Smudge and she has settled in really well
> ...


glad to hear it!!!!!xxx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

poisongirl said:


> Oops, soory- forgot to add back that my friend went to look at the other pup, didn't like the look of the place of how the older dogs were treated. Not mis treated but not as loved as my lot she says!
> Both parents were working dogs and she say them both. Both seemed high energy.
> 
> Anyway- she went home with Smudge and she has settled in really well
> ...


Congrats to smudge


----------



## Clive Hunt (Aug 18, 2011)

Our dog, Casper, a Sprollie, was the most fantastic dog. He had the perfect temprement and character to around children, other animals and other dogs, a great family member and pet. He never had an aggressive bone in his body. True, they are very intelligent and full of energy which I feel makes them easy to train and great fun to take on walks. Casper passed away this week aged 17; He will be greatly missed.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

james1 said:


> What is it with this loopy thing? Is it me or is personality getting mixed up with a dog that is built to perform?


^ agree ive got a Springer and hes not loopy.....got a bit of OCD but not loopy:thumbsup:


----------



## LolaBear (Jul 20, 2011)

This thread is absolutely ridiculous. I can't actually believe all the c$&p I've just read. Honestly, arguing that the term 'loopy' is in some way derogatory is just pathetic. Don't you have something better to do with your time?

Sorry your thread has been hijacked poisongirl, some people always have to have the last word.


----------



## Starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

CAKE IS YUMMEH!

Btw I have a springer and he's lo..vely 

Hope your friend has fun with Smudge x


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

this thread was from 2009. Think everyone migh be over it by now!!!!

how come ancient threads keep reappearing anyway?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

foxyrockmeister said:


> this thread was from 2009. Think everyone migh be over it by now!!!!
> 
> how come ancient threads keep reappearing anyway?


I was just about to post the same thing, it's well over two years old!


----------



## sprollieowner (Sep 25, 2011)

We have a sprollie, she is just over 10 months old and she is lovely, needs plenty of walking but is great in the house apart from the puppy part of chewing but she tends to bring in twigs from the garden not chewed any furniture. She loves playing catch with balls and they are quick learners so watch them bad habits and nip them in the bud quickly. As long as you train the dog to behave how you want it to and take it to some training classes if you are unsure they are really lovely friendly dogs.


----------



## sprollieowner (Sep 25, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Loopy in the nicest sense, ive a 7mth springer and she is from working stock and she is unbelievably calm, yes when she is out she races around as if she has never been let out before but comes home and settles for the evening and as soon as we say bed time she walks into her bed and never hear anything from her till the next morning. They are a wonderfull breed


I totally agree our sprollie is only 10months old and she goes out for her walk in the evening and then settles down for the night and does exactly the same you say bed and she goes on her bed and thats it till morning. We just have to remember not to get in her way when she is running around the field as she is usually going to fast to stop, and they are quite strong and solid dogs


----------

